
Einstein Discovered Dark Energy, Says Historian of Science - iProject
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/508131/einstein-discovered-dark-energy-says-historian-of-science/
======
lutusp
No. Einstein's reason for proposing a repulsive force (to balance an
apparently static universe against gravitational collapse) had nothing to do
with observation, wouldn't have produced the result he believed at the time
(as any number of physics students will tell you), and was later abandoned by
Einstein as "My greatest blunder."

To give Einstein credit for dark energy is a perversion of logic. Einstein's
cosmological constant was meant to stabilize the unstable universe his GR
equations predicted, whereas dark energy destabilizes the dynamic but
predictable universe modeled by the Big Bang theory.

